# stick men



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

Does anybody know where i can get pre made stickmen..


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Stickman Standout Gunner 
Product Code: R001-169 

www.dogsafield.com

The Best Standout Gunner In The Field
When wearing a shirt or cover-alls, the StickMan helps your dog to easily pick out the gun station. It's especially helpful when using remote launchers in the field. Solid steel "U" foot pegs make for easy setup. Stands at 5'6"t x 18"w. Collapses to 5'6"t x 5/8"w. Weight: 3lbs. 

Ships UPS Ground only. 

Length: 66 in, Weight: 3 lbs 


Our Price: $24.99 USD 
Quantity:


----------



## Dave Tackes (Mar 3, 2004)

Ditto - Dogs Afield are nice, powder coated, compact...


----------



## Rig (Mar 1, 2005)

Here is a site for stick men, stake-out stakes, and blind poles

http://stakeoutinc.com/products.html


----------



## Chad Engels (Aug 17, 2004)

Stakeout has a new style stick man that is quite unique, you will probably have to go to the website listed to find the phone number so you can find out more about it.


----------

